# Chairman's Club @ Interval International



## korndoc (Nov 16, 2010)

I am here at Villa del Palmar Flamingos in Nuevo Vallarta and went through the tour.
In the talk he mentioned that this property is part of the II Chairman's Club of the top 25 resorts.

What does that mean?  The salesman said (yes, I know they all lie) that owners at those 25 resorts are guaranteed to get their trades, that all properties in II need to keep some rooms available to the Chairman's Club members.  I did not pursue this with him, as I did not want to extend the 3 hour meeting any longer, but is there any truth there?  

Is there an extra fee to be a member of the Chairman's Club if you do own at one of these resorts, and what privileges are included?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## GregT (Nov 16, 2010)

I have never heard of this, and do not believe it is true.  I own what I think would be a Top 25 property (Maui Ocean Club) and this is the first I've heard of it...   I think it is highly unlikely that there is any real benefit, other than if the property is desirable, it would have good trading power -- but that's different from the property holding rooms available for other "Chairman's Club" properties to trade into.

Best,

Greg


----------



## eal (Nov 16, 2010)

Remember the adage "how can you tell if a timeshare salesman is lying?  His lips are moving..."

You could call II but I am willing to bet that they will tell you there is no such thing.


----------



## Dave*H (Nov 16, 2010)

korndoc said:


> The salesman said (yes, I know they all lie) that owners at those 25 resorts are guaranteed to get their trades, that all properties in II need to keep some rooms available to the Chairman's Club members.


How would this even be feasible at a small resort? At least keep the lies believable.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 16, 2010)

korndoc said:


> I did not pursue this with him, as I did not want to extend the 3 hour meeting any longer, but is there any truth there?



I never heard of this either.  But THREE HOURS for a tour - you must be a glutton for punishment!    I can't imagine any parting gifts worth that much time...


----------



## korndoc (Nov 16, 2010)

tashamen said:


> I never heard of this either.  But THREE HOURS for a tour - you must be a glutton for punishment!    I can't imagine any parting gifts worth that much time...



I have been to many of these presentations but this was the worst. At 3 hours I stood and ranted and raved and they ushered me out to the "gift section"  When THAT salesman tried again for a different talk for a different property, I walked out (My wife got the gift)   Never again, unless they are giving me a free vacation at the resort for at least 5 days.

Jeff


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I used google and found the following link, which is the 2005-2006 list of Chairman's Club resorts through II.
http://intervalca.tripod.com/

The definition of Chairman's Club is the top 25 resorts each year that create the most NEW members for II each year- or the more the resort sells, the more members get created for II.


----------



## korndoc (Nov 16, 2010)

GregT said:


> I own what I think would be a Top 25 property (Maui Ocean Club) and this is the first I've heard of it...  Greg



Maui Ocean Club was not on the list.  Marriott's Frenchman Cove and Ko' Olina were.  

I didn't believe the line about guaranteed exchanges, either.  Just curious if anyone else heard about this top 25 list.  

I will check with II when I return home.
Jeff


----------



## rsackett (Nov 16, 2010)

I found this note to Spinnaker Resorts from II about "The Chairmans Club" at the following link:

http://www.spinnakerresorts.com/pdf/chairmans_club_award-2010.pdf#zoom=100

Ray


----------



## korndoc (Nov 16, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> I used google and found the following link, which is the 2005-2006 list of Chairman's Club resorts through II.
> http://intervalca.tripod.com/
> 
> The definition of Chairman's Club is the top 25 resorts each year that create the most NEW members for II each year- or the more the resort sells, the more members get created for II.



rsackett: 	"I found this note to Spinnaker Resorts from II about "The Chairmans Club" at the following link:

http://www.spinnakerresorts.com/pdf/...0.pdf#zoom=100"

Very interesting.  The list of resorts in the Chairman's Club found by MommaBear is about the same I saw in the presentation.  Of course, the lying salesman wasn't exactly honest about what this meant.  

He also allowed me to believe all 2 bedroom units have the incredible patios I saw on the tour, with private jacuzzi's.  He even said yes when I asked.  In fact, only the larger and more expensive non-lock out 2 bedrooms have this feature, not the rest of the 2 bedrooms with lockouts.  The lock-out 2 bedroom units were quoted at $44,000.  To lower the cost, he would have taken my Marriott Desert Springs off my hands for $16,000.  

I found the larger 2 bedroom unit, the one with the private jacuzzi here on TUG for $22,000 and the 2 bedroom lockouts, the ones he was going to sell me for $44,000, for much, much less.  

Thank goodness I was already well educated here on TUG.  In fact, I turned on several people I met here to TUG.  Hope they join.

Jeff


----------

